# Sanctioned Psyker Brand



## SlumberingMage (Jan 12, 2008)

So I am not sure if this is even covered in any of the books, games ect..

Does anyone know what a Sanctioned Psyker Brand looks like? I always figured it looked like the aquillia with the eye over it like they put on the Primus Psycher model from GW. Does anyone know of a description of it, or a picture? Also where is the sanctioning brand put. I figured the head.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think they are branded, I know they go through a process that bonds them with the emeror and such but not to the degree of Astopaths, and navigators.

Imperial Sanctioned Psykers are the best of the best of humanities psykers, they just lose alot of their ultimate cool powers in the bonding ceremony which gives them more control over their psychic abilities.

some psykers have thier eyballs burned out, mouths/ feeling burned out in the process but are otherwise unbranded to my knowledge.
t


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

comrade said:


> I don't think they are branded, I know they go through a process that bonds them with the emeror and such but not to the degree of Astopaths, and navigators.
> 
> Imperial Sanctioned Psykers are the best of the best of humanities psykers, they just lose alot of their ultimate cool powers in the bonding ceremony which gives them more control over their psychic abilities.
> 
> ...


The Dark Heresy RPG Psykers are branded so that the general populace will (theoretically) know that they are not rogue psykers; I am not aware of any mention of it before then but it is in books released after DH.


----------



## SlumberingMage (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you tell me what books they are in. I may just drop the whole idea and drop the psyker brand from my games.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The only bit of fluff I can think of right now is in _Nemesis_, where the sanctioned psyker there had a broach shaped like an open eye pinned to her uniform.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Dark Heresy rule book say your character has a sanctioning brand but does not describe what it looks like.


----------

